# Netgear Push 2 TV adapter



## jgandco (Feb 16, 2011)

I hav Dell Studio 15z- i5 processor purchased with Netgear Push 2 TV adapter approx 1 year ago. It was working- but cannot connect the last couple of days. When try- get message "unsupported network hardware. This computer does not meet minimum hardware requirements for Intel Wireless display" 
"For Intel® Wireless Display to run, Intel® My WiFi Technology must be installed, and the laptop must have an Intel® Core™ i7, i5, or i3 processor with Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD."

I checked and 'enabled' My WiFi Technology (was Disabled with WiFi On). Still got same message. Tried restarting laptop. Tried resetting Netgear TV adapter. Same message.

Currently- Intel My WiFi Utility is not letting me Enable the WiFi. The "Enable" button is there- but does not change when clicked on. Does not give error message either. I'm pretty sure it did change earlier tonight- but did not resolve the hardware error message.

We recently returned from vacation- where accessed Internet from Public WiFi only. Am wondering if changing settings for Public WiFi changed some setting for this too?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest a uninstall and reinstall of the hardware/software. Sounds more like mechanical failure than windows/drivers


----------



## jgandco (Feb 16, 2011)

Can you tell me what it is I need to uninstall/reinstall and how? There was no install process on the computer to use the Push2TV box. I am wondering if there is something wrong with my graphics. I did a check of my Rating -Windows Experience Index- and it appeared to have decreased from 4.7 to 3.5 with the lowest score being for Graphics (aerodynamics). As I understand it, the HD Media Accelerator Graphics are integrated in processor or motherboard?


----------

